# أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!



## قلم حر (4 يوليو 2007)

أول طفل يولد من بويضة مخبرية ​ميشيل روبرتس 
مراسلة الشؤون الصحية في بي بي سي نيوز-ليون 






جمدت البويضات ثم أذيبت
-----------------------------
​
أعلنت ولادة أول طفل من بويضة أنضجت وجمدت ثم أذيبت في المختبر. 
ولم يكن معلوما من قبل ان كان تجميد البويضة واذابتها سيبقيها قابلة للتلقيح. 
ونجاح هذه التجربة يجنب النساء الاضطرار لأخذ عقارات الخصوبة التي قد تؤدي للاصابة بسرطان عنق الرحم القاتل. 
وقال باحثون كنديون في مؤتمر عقد في مدينة ليون الفرنسية ان ثلاثة أطفال اخرين سيولدون قريبا بهذه الطريقة. 
ويجلب هذا الانجاز العلمي أملا للنساء اللواتي يعانين من العقم لأسباب لها علاقة بالسرطان، حيث يسبب العلاج الكيماوي الذي يتلقاه مرضى السرطان العقم لذلك ترغب النساء المريضات بالسرطان تجميد يويضاتهن قبل بدء العلاج. 
ولكن لا تستطيع جميع النساء تأجيل جلسات العلاج الكيماوي الى ما بعد جني البويضات، خاصة وأن بعض أنواع السرطان بما فيها سرطان الثدي تنمو اذا تناولت المريضة عقاقير لتحفيز المبايض.
 المراحل المبكرة 
وحذر د. هانال هولزر من معهد الأبحاث السرطانية في جامعة ماكجيل في كندا من أن العملية لم تجرب على نساء يعانين من السرطان، بل على نساء يعانين من وجود أكياس ماء في المبايض، وفي هذه الحالة حملت 4 نساء من أصل 20 أخضعن للتجربة. 
وحذر د.هولزر من أن البحث لا زال في مراحله الأولى. 
وقال البروفيسور روبين لوفيل باج من معهد البحوث الطبية التابع للمجلس القومي للبحوث الطبية :"كل الخطوات التي تشملها العملية جربت سابقا بنجاح، ولكن هذه هي المرة الأولى التي تدمج فيها جميع تلك الخطوات بنجاح". 
وقال د. لورنس شو المتحدث باسم جمعية الخصوبة البريطانية:"حالات الحمل هذه هي خطوة مثيرة، ولكن النسبة ضئيلة، لذلك ستكون هناك حاجة لعدد كبير من البويضات". AN/OL 

موضوع من BBCArabic.com


منشور 2007/07/02 14:13:33 GMT

​


----------



## قلم حر (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*

الخبر السابق كان قد نشر منذ يومين ( 2 / 7 ) !!
لكن اليوم أنقل لكم خبرا ( نشر بالأمس ) يتعلق ببدء المشاكل الأخلاقيه و النفسيه الممكن حدوثهابسبب الاٍستفاده من هذا الاٍنجاز الطبي و ضروري تقييده بقوانين ضابط ملزمه :
سأنقل بدون تعليق اٍضافي :
*طفلة قد "تلد أخاها"*​ 


ميشيل روبرتس 
بي بي سي نيوز-ليون 










قالت ميلاني ان الأمر لا يختلف عن التبرع بكلية
------------------------------------------------​ 

جمدت أم كندية بويضاتها لزرعها لاحقا في رحم ابنتها التي تبلغ الان السابعة من العمر والتي لا تستطيع الانجاب. 
وفي حال قررت الفتاة استعمال البويضات وحصلت على الموافقة الرسمية لذلك فانها ستلد طفلا هو في الحقيقة أخوها أو أختها. 
ولدى البعض تحفظات على هذا الموضوع الذي كشف النقاب عنه في مؤتمر علمي في مدينة ليون الفرنسية، ويجدون الموضوع مثيرا للقلق، بينما يرى أطباء من مركز التخصيب في جامعة ماكجيل الكندية ان الحديث يدور حول لفتة حب من أم لابنتها. 
وكانت الأم (ميلاني)، وهي محامية تبلغ من العمر 35 سنة قد قررت التبرع ببويضاتها لابنتها التي تعاني من خلل وراثي يحول دون حملها، وذلك بمساعدة فريق علمي في جامعة ماكجيل الكندية. 
تأثير عاطفي 
وقالت ميلاني:"لقد كنا قلقين بسبب مسألة أخلاقية: هل سأنظر الى الطفل على أنه حفيدي أم ابني؟ كنا قلقين بسبب التأثير العاطفي للموضوع ككل على العائلة". 
وقد تطلب الأمر سنة من التفكير لاتخاذ قرار، وتقول ميلاني ان ما حسم الأمر بالنسبة لها هو احساسها بأن عليها مساعدة ابنتها، وانها أحست بأنه لو كانت ابنتها بحاجة الى أي عضو اخر كالكلية مثلا لكانت قدمته لها، فما الفرق ؟ 
وقال بروفيسور سيانج لين تان رئيس الفريق العلمي في جامعة ماكجيل الذي أشرف على العملية ان الموضوع سيعرض على لجنة أخلاقية مستقلة. 
اشكالات الهوية 
وقال البروفيسور تان ان هذه هي الحالة الأولى التي تمنح فيها أم بويضات لابنتها. 
وعلقت جوزفين كوينتافيل من لجنة "الجوانب الأخلاقية لقضايا الخصوبة" قائلة: "من الممكن تفهم الحزن الذي تحس به الأم بسبب مشكلة ابنتها، ولكن لا يمكننا الترحيب بمنحها بويضاتها لها". 
وأضافت كوينتافيل قائلة:"يجب التفكير في الصحة النفسية للطفل، لأنه سيواجه أزمة هوية، حيث سيكون أخا للأم وابنا لها في نفس الوقت". 
AN/OL 
موضوع من BBCArabiC


منشور 2007/07/03 14:23:03 GMT

​


----------



## قلم حر (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*

أرجو من كل من يدخل هنا أن يعلق هل هو مع  , أم ضد قرار الأم ؟؟؟
أنا بصراحه محتار جدا ( كرأي شخصي ) .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## sparrow (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*

طبعا هو موضوع محير وفيه تساولات كتير جدااا
يمكن عشان كدة  نزل كتاب عندنا في الكنيسه للانبا موسي الاسقف العام
بيتكلم عن اهم القضايا المعاصرة منها الاستنساخ واطفال الانابيب ومواضيع تانيه وبيقول راي الكنيسه فيها
بالنسبه بقي للموضوع دا  لو استمر  ممكن يقودنا لانحرافات كثيرة منها  

1 - ان تتحول ارحام النساء الي وسيله تجارة   مستخدمين السائل المحفوظ ومن الممكن لسائل رجل واحد تلقيح مائه امراه كما جاء في النيوزويك 1985
2 - اختلاط الانساب اذ تكون صاحبه الرحم المستعار ام او اخت الزوجه فتكون ام الطفل هي خالته اوجدته
3 - مجهوليه النسب حين لا نعرف اصل او مصدر الحيوان المنوي او البويضه وهذا شائع جداا في الغرب
4 - طفل مولود من زوج ميت حين استخدم سائله المنوي في تلقيح بويضه زوجته الحيه او العكس يحدث

وانحرافات كتيرة اخري ولكن الاسقف في النهايه وضح ما المرفوض وما المقبول


المرفوض
1 - استخدام مني من مانح غير الزوج
2 - استخدام بويضه من مانحه غير الزوجه
3 - استعارة رحم فيه خلط للانساب كرحم الاخت او الجدة او الخاله
4 - استخدام جنين مجمد بعد وفاه الزوجين
5- تجارة الاجنه المجمدة التي قد تحث اختلالا بالتوازن الطبيعي بين الذكور والاناث بالاضافه الي انتهاء احساس الامومه والابوة اذ قد يتم انجاب اطفال للدوله وليس لاسرات بعينها
وطبعا الاطمئنان لذلك صعب للغايه لكن المبدا قائم اذا كان الاطمئنان ممكنا وهناك محاولات حاليا ان تراقب مثل هذة العمليات بواسطه لجان مكونه من اطباء ورجال دين 
وفي النهايه   ،، ان الله خلق الانسان حر وعليه ان يختار ويتحمل مسئوليه اختيارة وقد اعطاه العقل   ليميز ما يفعله  فام ان يستخدم العلم وسيله لنمو الايمان او بناء الانسان او وسيله للدمار وتشويه البشر ؟!


----------



## قلم حر (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*



sparrow قال:


> طبعا هو موضوع محير وفيه تساولات كتير جدااا
> يمكن عشان كدة نزل كتاب عندنا في الكنيسه للانبا موسي الاسقف العام
> بيتكلم عن اهم القضايا المعاصرة منها الاستنساخ واطفال الانابيب ومواضيع تانيه وبيقول راي الكنيسه فيها
> بالنسبه بقي للموضوع دا لو استمر ممكن يقودنا لانحرافات كثيرة منها
> ...


لا أتوقع أي جواب يفوق هذا الجواب دقة و روعة و تفصيلا و منطقية !
لكن لنأخذ الآراء الخاصه بالأعضاء ....... بدون التطرق للدين المسيحي .....يعني كفكر علمي و آرء شخصيه .
شكرا لردك و تعبك في البحث عن جواب معتمد و جميل أيضا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## †السريانيه† (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*

الطب اتطور وبجد بقينا نسمع اخبار مش بنتوقعها
ربنا يجيب الي فيه الخير
ميرسي لتعبك الرب يباركك​


----------



## قلم حر (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*



†السريانيه† قال:


> الطب اتطور وبجد بقينا نسمع اخبار مش بنتوقعها​
> ربنا يجيب الي فيه الخير
> 
> ميرسي لتعبك الرب يباركك​


شكرا لمرورك ....و فعلا من كتر غرابه بعض  الأخبار أصبح لزوما تقييدها أخلاقيا و دينيا بأسرع وقت .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## الجوكر (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*

صح الطب اتطور و ما دام النسان فيه فرصه لمعرفة الكثير ليه ما نجربش 

و بعدين لو اصبحنا ندخل الدين فى كل حاجه مش هنشوف حاجات كتيره و مش هنطور

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## قلم حر (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*



الجوكر قال:


> صح الطب اتطور و ما دام النسان فيه فرصه لمعرفة الكثير ليه ما نجربش
> 
> و بعدين لو اصبحنا ندخل الدين فى كل حاجه مش هنشوف حاجات كتيره و مش هنطور
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


كلام جميل و رأي جديد .
ممكن تعلق بالتفصيل على المداخله التانيه ( لو عندك وقت و اٍهتمام ) ؟؟
هل أنت مع رأي الأم .....و مع الموافقه على أي عمليه تشبه هذه الفكره ؟؟؟
أهلا بيك و برأيك الحر .


----------



## jim_halim (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*


سلام و نعمة .. 

الموضوع محير بالفعل .. من الناحية الأخلاقية 

و جواب أستاذ سبارو  كان شامل و وافي , و وضح لي بصفة شخصية رأي الدين في مثل هذه الحالات 

لكن ها أقول رأي شخصي - و رزقي علي الله - محتمياً بكلام حضرتك : 



> لنأخذ الآراء الخاصه بالأعضاء ....... بدون التطرق للدين المسيحي .....يعني كفكر علمي و آرء شخصيه .



بصراحة أنا متعاطف مع الأم و البنت , يعني شخصياً ممكن أتعايش مع إنها تأخذ بيوضات أمها 

و في نفس الوقت أقر و أعترف بأن الوضع الأخلاقي للمعضلة هو ( lose - lose situation )

لأن لو إعتبرنا إن البنت مجرد حامل للبويضات .. ها يتطلب الأمر إنها تُلقح من أبوها !!! :new2:

و لو إعتبرنا غير ذلك , المولود الناتج سيكون أشبه بنتاج تزاوج زوج الإبنة و حماته !! 

لكن كان ممكن إن هما يريحوا دماغنا و يتبنوا طفل أو طفلة من الأيتام .:a82:

​


----------



## snow_white7 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*



قلم حر قال:


> أرجو من كل من يدخل هنا أن يعلق هل هو مع  , أم ضد قرار الأم ؟؟؟
> أنا بصراحه محتار جدا ( كرأي شخصي ) .
> سلام و نعمه .



لاء  صراحه يا  اخ  قلم  حر

انا  ضد  موضوع  السلطه  ده.


----------



## thelast (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*

انا مش مع الام 
لو كل مشكله مشينا فيها وراه العواطف حتبقى سايبه
مثلا لو لقينا واحد سرق علشان ابنه جعان خلاص يطلع براءه علشان حالته صعبه 
من راى ماينفعش 
وعلى العموم الانسان اعتاد استخدام ما هو للخير فى الشر
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## قلم حر (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*



snow_white7 قال:


> لاء صراحه يا اخ قلم حر
> 
> انا ضد موضوع السلطه ده.


سلطه !!
و بتكتبي بقسم ثقافي و علمي !!
يا ريت ترتقي بأسلوبك شويه .
أهلا بيكي .


----------



## قلم حر (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*



thelast قال:


> انا مش مع الام
> لو كل مشكله مشينا فيها وراه العواطف حتبقى سايبه
> مثلا لو لقينا واحد سرق علشان ابنه جعان خلاص يطلع براءه علشان حالته صعبه
> من راى ماينفعش
> ...


أسلوب طرح جميل للفكره .
شكرا لرأيك .


----------



## قلم حر (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة .. ​
> الموضوع محير بالفعل .. من الناحية الأخلاقية
> بكل تأكيد .​
> و جواب أستاذ سبارو كان شامل و وافي , و وضح لي بصفة شخصية رأي الدين في مثل هذه الحالات ​
> ...


تعليقك الأخير ( برأيي ) أروع دعوه ممكن أقرأها ( تم التلوين بالأحمر ) ....فالأم ( برأيي ) هي التي تربي ( قبل أي شيء آخر ) .
شكرا ليك ......ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## peace_86 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*

*أنا ضد ...
وبقوة*


----------



## shatha (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*

اخي العزيز قلم حر 
بعيدا عن الدين افتكر 
انه الموضوع شائك اخلاقيا 
انا مش ممكن اتصور اني 
استحمل حتى الفكره 
وربنا يكون في العون 
واتصور في مشاكل نفسيه 
راح تنشأ مش شرط نعرفها
دلوفقتي بصراحه الله يعينا


----------



## sparrow (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*

بردة بعيدا عن موضوع الدين
بالرغم ان موضوع الدين هوالفيصل في مثل هذة الامور الا ان !!!
فلنفترض ان الموضوع دا تم
كدا الطفل الي هيتولد عندة 2 ام واب
ام صاحبه البويضه المجمدة وام تانيه الي هي جده الطفل صاحبه الرحم والاب
اي عقل هذا يستوعب الامر !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## قلم حر (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*



peace_86 قال:


> *أنا ضد ...*
> *وبقوة*


و هو قرار الأغلبيه .....التي لم تتأثر بالعاطفه .....رغم أن الموقف عاطفي بالدرجه الأولى .
شكرا لمساهمتك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*



shatha قال:


> اخي العزيز قلم حر
> بعيدا عن الدين افتكر
> انه الموضوع شائك اخلاقيا
> انا مش ممكن اتصور اني
> ...


أهلا و سهلا .
نقطتين ( بالأزرق ) مهمتين جدا .
و فعلا : ربنا يكون في العون .....الوضع صعب لما تتدخل فيه عاطفة الأمومه بصوره جوهريه .
شكرا للمساهمه .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## قلم حر (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*



sparrow قال:


> بردة بعيدا عن موضوع الدين
> بالرغم ان موضوع الدين هوالفيصل في مثل هذة الامور الا ان !!!
> فلنفترض ان الموضوع دا تم
> كدا الطفل الي هيتولد عندة 2 ام واب
> ...


فعلا ......بالتفكير الموسع .....العمليه شائكه .
شكرا للمساهمه .
ربنال يبارك حياتك .


----------



## peace_86 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*

*كيف حبيبي قلم حر؟
أنت تشوف إنو رفض هذا هو ضد الإنسانية! :dntknw:

يقولك أم الجنين.. هي أخته أيضاً!

يعني لو تكلمنا عن العاطفة! كان أي وحدة تبرعت ببويضاتها لهذه البنت..
وخاصة الأفريقيات إللي محتاجين فلوس..

لكن ام البنت نفسها!!!! ..

طيب شرعاً وقانوناً ..
مين حيكون أم الجنين؟
الأم الحامل؟ أم الجدة؟

أتركك مع الإجابة عزيزي قلم حر..*


----------



## christin (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*

*الموضوع فعلا محير انا مش لاقيه اجابه 
بس هو انساني قبل كل شيء *


----------



## قلم حر (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*



peace_86 قال:


> *كيف حبيبي قلم حر؟*
> *أنت تشوف إنو رفض هذا هو ضد الإنسانية! :dntknw:*
> *لا لا أبدا !*
> 
> ...


كلامك جميل .....و أنا لا أختلف معك بهذه المعضله الكبيره بين عاطفة أم نحو اٍبنتها العاقر و بين الخطوط الأخلاقيه الحمراء و خصوصا الدينيه .
 سؤال للحوار : ألا يكفي أن يعيش الطفل في رحم ( الأم الصغيره ) و تربيه هي , حتى يكون اٍبنها فعلا ؟؟؟
أم تبقى الأم ( البيولوجيه ) هي الأم مهما حصل ؟؟
سؤال أخطر : ما هي الموانع من الناحيه العلميه لهكذا عمليه .
علم فقط ......بعيدا عن الدين .
سنبدأ حوارا جدليا ....على ما أظن .....طبعا لنوعية الموضوع  و مضمونه الحساس .
أهلا بيك ....منتظر رأيك للموانع العلميه المجرده:ura1: !


----------



## قلم حر (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*



christin قال:


> *الموضوع فعلا محير انا مش لاقيه اجابه *
> _*بس هو انساني قبل كل شيء *_


أظن أن رأينا مشترك 100 % .
شكرا لمرورك و تعليقك .


----------



## shatha (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*

علميا اي طفل يحمل جينات من من الاب والام 
 هذا الطفل سياخذ جينات الام في هذه الحاله الجده
والاب الي لقح البويضه علميا هذا الجنين في 
اي رحم ابن الجده وفي رايي مهما كان بيولوجيا هو لا
ينتمي للبنت لانها وعاء وهذا الوعاء هو دسك في المختبر اذا
كان الحاله  لطفل انابيب فالوعاء وعاء وفي طفل الانابيب 
بعد التاكد من ان عمليه الانقسام الاساسي تمت بنجاح 
تعاد الى رحم الام ونحن بشر ولسنا حيوان ومثل ما قلت قبل 
كده اكيد حيكون في مشاكل نفسيه


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*



shatha قال:


> علميا اي طفل يحمل جينات من من الاب والام
> هذا الطفل سياخذ جينات الام في هذه الحاله الجده
> والاب الي لقح البويضه علميا هذا الجنين في
> اي رحم ابن الجده وفي رايي مهما كان بيولوجيا هو لا
> ...


يعني : ألا تكفي أن تحمل المرأه طفل في رحمها .....ثم تنجبيه و تربيه حتى تكون أمه فعلا ( منطقيا و اٍنسانيا ) ؟؟؟
و من أولى بالأمومه :
التي تحمل طفلا ....و تنجبه .
أم التي تربيه و تتعب عليه ؟؟
لاحظي بالمقارنه ....... أنني وضعت الحمل بشكل كامل في خانة المرأه الأولى .....يعني هي صاحبة البويضه و أيضا ينمو الجنين برحمها  لتسعة شهور .
بينما المرأه الأخرى تربيه فقط .
فأيهما ( أخلاقيا و اٍجتماعيا ) أولى بكلمة أم ؟؟؟
------------------------
بالنسب للمشاكل النفسيه ......فهي تتحدد بكل حاله بشكل منفصل ....و صعب أن نخوض بها هنا ......لتطرقها لنقاط عديده جدا و متخصصه .
خلونا بالاٍجتماعي و المنطقي لهذه العمليه التي أصبحت اٍمكانية  تطبيقها العلمي , حقيقه علميه .
شكرا لمرورك .
أهلاا بيكي .


----------

